# Looking After the Redcliffe Snapper for AWTY



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice one, LB... the sudden scream of the reel! love that snapper fishing! Your young bloke looks like he'd like to pat it... however... that cat's prowling around a bit close... they can become your best mates when there's fish around!

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good one Scott. :twisted:

Leave our snapper alone! 

trev


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Great fish, I got one for myself also today. It sounds like the hobie guy might have been Liam, I ran into him later in the day.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bloody Hell! 
If its not the retirees catching Tuna during the week, Scotty has to land a nice Snapp on the weekend. 

Brad one thing for sure if LB's catching them they must be plenty around. :twisted:


----------



## Nanga59 (Jul 28, 2009)

Good fish there Scott, congratulations. I was out there today as well, nothing too exciting to report, ended up with 1 keeper and 3 throwbacks.
Beaut morning though. Had a quick chat with Liam while I was out there, at that stage he had nothing much to report either.
I have some of the Squid Vicious and have just been drifting/dead sticking them without any success. Do you work them at all?

I did learn one lesson today. DO NOT under any circumstance lift a fish, no matter how small, into the yak by using the bib on expensive Sebile hardbodies.
You WILL end up with a bib between your fingers and see a fish swim away with some expensive bling hanging out of it's lips. And NO, it wasn't a Koolie but
it had racked up quite a few fish.

Cheers John


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

well deserved scotty,

you got to be very happy with that.

interesting that you were just short of your mark.

do you think the smaller snaps occupy the mark and the bigger ones hang back.
could be , as often its the really big cast that produces results.

that z man in nuclear chicken looks very interesting, 
congrats again.

bigger than any ive caught and that would certainly have given me a lot of trouble.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Very nice Snapper Scott.

My Brother and I had parked near the Half Basketball court near Pirate Park and launched at 8.30am, back at around 11.30.
I was split whether to go South, but decide to go North and also out a bit.
It has been around 11/12 weeks since my last fish.
Only had a few small bites on my plastic near the end of the trip. No luck for my Brother either.
My Brother spotted a Hammerhead Shark around 5ft cruising near the top and I was able to get it on my GoPro.
Really need Polarize lens for it as the glare has blocked a lot of the images.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice red Scott.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Haven't been on the forum for awhile so it was nice to see quality fish being caught.. Well done LB. what's the problem with AWTY or was he up at Wivenhoe trying to catch yellas..


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Danny

AWTY is feeling a bit flat at the moment.... see viewtopic.php?f=18&t=57019&hilit=reversing

trerv


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like the nuclear chicken crazy legs. Works well on snaps doesn't it? We use the gulp 5 or 7 inch nuc or pearl white and that seems to work well too. But the snaps are a little quiet down here.
Glad you caught that nice one.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice one Scott. I did the afternoon shift :lol: Picked up 1 little fella 47cms, then the wind starting howling from NE. Only fished for an hour or so as the yak had turned into a bobby cork. There's few nice ones around.

I'm going to head down to the AFT Bream comp at Ballina on Sunday. Anyone coming ?


----------

